# Quikrete...anyone ever used it?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I'm the handyest person in my family and I've been told that "quite a bit of money could be involved" if I could construct a quikrete pathway with those walk maker molds in my bacyard. All I really know is i would have to mix it with water until its plasticy(whats plasticy?), i fill the mold, smooth it out, remove the mold and smooth it with a trowel. And apparently I can buy colors to mix with the wet concrete so it isn't just gray. 

So has anyone ever used quikrete for any purpose and have any tips if I were to take-up this job?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

As a former masonry worker, I have no use for the stuff. If I were molding anything that actually needed to be strong I'd buy the portland cement, gravel, and sand separately and mix the mortar myself. But whatever you use, add Acryl 60 (or whatever the equivalent home-market product at the hardware store is) to strengthen it. So are these molds for pouring stones, like flags or cobbles? How big are they?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi beep use it all the time---tip; the less water the faster it dries, but it will be thick to smooth it i use a wet sponge. or mix ittill it is smooth but not to wet.--and as for the mold -i think you might have to wait till it sets up a bit before you remove it.---trial & error


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

uickcrete is okay but if you are going to add dyes go to a yard and get a recipe and the right supplies especially if you are going to sell items that you mold. Revenet hit the nail on the head.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I did a pathway in my front yard with this last year. And my recommendation is to........ by fake stones already made. What a pain in the butt this was. I HIGHLY recommend not using the mold. 

Cut out the grass, lay down felt then your PRE MADE stones. 

Good luck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Revenant as well, though I have used quickcrete many a time for post holes.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys, heres a picture of it









theyre 1' 9" square.

other than that, what kind of grounds preparation would I need? The ground freezes here in the winter and becomes uneven, so I'm not sure if I would need to worry about cracks or anything. Thanks again.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Something to consider in quickrete vs stones.
When using molds with quickrete, you have to let it dry before you can remove the mold and pour the nest set. Consider buying more than one mold and pouring on a sheet of plywood, then moving the dried blocks to the path. Inconsistent water-mix ratios can cause the stones to be weak and break easily. Trial and error.

Buying stones may be up-front more expensive. Should some of the stones break over time, I have had a problem finding the matching pattern/color of my original stones. Also, check lot numbers as there can be slight variations in color with different lots, and sometime it can be noticable.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now they have those plastic paving stones which are easier upkeep and less expensive.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

and you can take those up after halloween is over so it doesnt kill the grass. I think they sell them at menards dont they SI?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The place I practically live, Turtle. LOL Yes they do.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe it is time to watch the home network channel. They have always nice things.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen those female models with those nice things, too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

so true


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree... we used quickkrete in the floor in the basement bathroom and the bags dont go very far and if you dont have enough to begin with at first its a mess trying to match it up. 

I would do the stones that you can move and re plant... onece the quiccrete breaks your done like dinner... at least the stones you can reset. 

Its not as easy as it looks i tell ya... But your idea is good.


----------

